# trick to my fiance to get the USA visa



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello All,

Me and my fiancé are really excited to move from Egypt to USA but unfortunately, there are some barriers, so if anyone can guide me. Pls do.

My case is as follows:
My brother and his wife are American citizens 
My mother has a green card
My father is on the green card process, and yet he just received his work permit card
Me, has only a tourist B1-B2 visa
Yet, my fiancé didn't apply for visa 

My problem is mainly how my fiancé can get the visa, cause here in Egypt it's quite hard for a single youth man to take it even as a tourist.

I was thinking that he can apply for any kind of study so to be able to get a student visa.

Anyone can think with me out of the box here?

Thanks,
Heba


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you r family has little to do with this 

you dont state youn citizenship or whate your US status is ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can't move to the US on a visitor visa. That one is only for up to six months at a time, and only six months within any one year period. It's not a good idea to go to the US on a B1-B2 and then try to change status, because it looks as if you lied to get the visitor visa (i.e. because you were intending to stay rather than just "visit"). 

Your fiance doesn't seem to have any claim on a visa. To get a student visa, he'd need to be admitted to a study program or school and have the resources to pay his own tuition and living expenses for the period of the visa.

This page might be of use to you: Family-based Immigrant Visas
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is your goal only to get him into the country in a legal way? (and stay there illegal afterwards?)


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Is your goal only to get him into the country in a legal way? (and stay there illegal afterwards?)


My goal is to get him legally in the country, then to to start figuring out with an American agent through anyway to stay legal, even if we will stay for the first 1 year illegal. Hmmm, then through WHATEVER AN IDEA.


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Is your goal only to get him into the country in a legal way? (and stay there illegal afterwards?)


This might be through a private business in USA for an example, but after he enters the country.


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Is your goal only to get him into the country in a legal way? (and stay there illegal afterwards?)


So, can u advise me
On this ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A year overstay may get him a free flight home and ban him from entry. Exchanging ideas on how to "trick" US immigration law to suit an individual's needs and desires is not the purposes of this forum. 

You can research all visa options including forms and fees on USCIS.gov and travel.state.gov. I am sure everybody here will gladly answer questions regarding dealing with US immigration.

You may not be aware of this but harboring or employing an illegal can have devastating consequences for an individual and a company.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Heba Elkordy said:


> My goal is to get him legally in the country, then to to start figuring out with an American agent through anyway to stay legal, even if we will stay for the first 1 year illegal. Hmmm, then through WHATEVER AN IDEA.


Although you see ads for people promising to get you a US visa, there really isn't much of a legit business in immigration "agents" for the US. (Certainly not like you find for Australia or some other countries that actually are - or were - looking for immigrants.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

twostep said:


> A year overstay may get him a free flight home and ban him from entry. Exchanging ideas on how to "trick" US immigration law to suit an individual's needs and desires is not the purposes of this forum.
> 
> You can research all visa options including forms and fees on USCIS.gov and travel.state.gov. I am sure everybody here will gladly answer questions regarding dealing with US immigration.
> 
> You may not be aware of this but harboring or employing an illegal can have devastating consequences for an individual and a company.


Noooooo I don't by all means to stay illegal ..


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

A person entering the USA on a tourist visa that's planning to stay is already committing visa fraud....
You can't start by committing visa fraud, then trying to 'get legal'..... It's a very rocky road.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you have the money to start a business once you (your fiancee) entered the US in a legal way, and thus getting a (temporary) work permit, why don't you start with buying that legit business from the start to get the work permit?


----------

